

Try ParenScript: you can mess around with ParenScript in your browser - pietrofmaggi
http://tryparenscript.com/

======
pietrofmaggi
Here the announcement:

[http://common-lisp.net/pipermail/parenscript-
devel/2010-July...](http://common-lisp.net/pipermail/parenscript-
devel/2010-July/000834.html)

